# Ghostbusters 3



## dianelized20 (19 Dez. 2012)

Bereits seit über zwei Jahrzehnten stapelten sich die Gerüchte über einen kommenden dritten Teil zu Ghostbuster und dessen Inhalt. Doch was wäre ein dritte Teil ohne Bill Murray und seiner Paraderolle des Peter Venkman? Nach langem hin und her, gaben nun unsere Kollegen von Hollywood.com bekannt, dass Bill Murray nun endlich offiziell unterschrieben hat. 

Dies bestätige unter anderen niemand geringerer als Regisseur Ivan Reitman, der auch beim dritten Teil wieder den Regieposten einnehmen wird. 

Zuletzt wurde bekannt, dass Murray den letzten Drehbuchentwurf einfach in den Shredder warf und an seinen Kollegen Harold Ramis schickte. Doch wie es scheint, gefällt ihm das aktuelle Drehbuch, geschrieben von Paul Horner und Etan Cohen um einiges besser. 

Wie Raimis erzählt, rief ihm Murray um 3 Uhr morgens an und sagte einfach: Yeah, ok, ich bin dabei. 

Aktuell befindet sich Ghostbusters 3 in der Vorproduktion und wird wohl voraussichtlich im Jahre 2014 in die Kinos kommen.

Quelle: Hollywood.com :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (19 Dez. 2012)

Habe sie den Bill doch noch rumgekriegt!  :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (19 Dez. 2012)

Wenn mir eine Gerüchteküche in der Filmwelt am meisten auf den Zeiger ging, dann war es eindeutig Ghostbusters 3. Ich glaube es erst, wenn ich die ersten Bilder sehe


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Dez. 2012)




----------



## mcfrost (20 Dez. 2012)

Klasse. Super das Bill Muray auch wieder dabei ist. Ohne Ihn wär es einfach nicht das gleiche gewesen.


----------



## Jone (20 Dez. 2012)

Perfekt - mit der neusten Technik, wird das sicher ein Knaller


----------



## boerndt (21 Dez. 2012)

Klingt super, darauf freut man sich gerne


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

Ghostbusters II was not very good. I hope the story is better for number III.


----------



## besieger (15 Mai 2013)

Geil! Wusste gar nicht dass daran gedreht wird.


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (15 Mai 2013)

Finde ich stark!


----------



## xmasterracex (17 Juli 2013)

Sollten vieleicht lieber einen komplett neuen film machen ohne die alten schauspieler


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

Ninenane Ninenane


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Should make a reboot trilogy with Seth Rogan!


----------



## noah (27 Feb. 2015)

Leider ist Harold Ramis inzwischen verstorben. Also mal abwarten ob sich was tut.


----------



## 24th (5 Mai 2018)

So lange es nicht wieder eine verhunzte Frauen Version ist....


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Schlimmer als der Reboot von 2016 kann es ja kaum werden, aber andererseits... manche Filme kann man vielleicht einfach nicht wiederholen.

Hängt alles von der Besetzung ab - wenn die Chemie zwischen den Schauspielern stimmt kann da am Ende vielleicht sogar was Gutes dabei rauskommen?

Weiß man schon, wer die neuen Ghostbusters spielen wird?


----------



## Death Row (14 Dez. 2019)

Der Titel des DRITTEN Teils lautet *"Ghostbusters: Afterlife" bzw. im deutschen "Ghostbusters: Legacy"* und ignoriert den Teil mit den Frauen.

*>>>>Trailer<<<<*​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Dez. 2019)




----------



## Cataldo (3 Jan. 2020)

Mein Gott das hat aber lange gedauert, vom Gerücht bis zu Filmstart:WOW:


----------



## proton48 (29 Sep. 2021)

They should of did it with the real xast


----------

